# Equine Fresh bedding?



## CoolWaterRabbitry (May 5, 2010)

Is it safe for buns? I bought a bag of it when I bought my first bun Bella, since it came in a 40lb bag for $6 at our TSC. Granted, she was in a wire cage with a drop pine where the pellets went, but her eyes started to water pretty bad for a good few days afterabout a week or so with the pellets. I was new to rabbits and worried. I stripped out the whole cage and bought some new litter, Cozy N' Fresh and her eyes stopped after being with that for a few days.

Granted, I later found out that both are from the same company. I now know to use kiln dried pine, Cozy N' Fresh is, but for the life of me I can't find out if the Equine Fresh is. I'd like to try it again since it's cheaper and I'm using a lot more with 5 rabbits now(and soon to be more).

So is Equine Fresh kiln dried pine? Or is it still ok. I'm thinking now that the eye watering was just from stress of a new home, but I'm still worried that it will happen again. :?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 5, 2010)

RabbitOwner1986 wrote:


> Is it safe for buns? I bought a bag of it when I bought my first bun Bella, since it came in a 40lb bag for $6 at our TSC. Granted, she was in a wire cage with a drop pine where the pellets went, but her eyes started to water pretty bad for a good few days afterÂ about a week or so with the pellets. I was new to rabbits and worried. I stripped out the whole cage and bought some new litter, Cozy N' Fresh and her eyes stopped after being with that for a few days.
> 
> Granted, I later found out that both are from the same company. I now know to use kiln dried pine, Cozy N' Fresh is, but for the life of me I can't find out if the Equine Fresh is. I'd like to try it again since it's cheaper and I'm using a lot more with 5 rabbits now(and soon to be more).
> 
> So is Equine Fresh kiln dried pine? Or is it still ok. I'm thinking now that the eye watering was just from stress of a new home, but I'm still worried that it will happen again. :?



That is the horse stall bedding right?

Yes it safe we all use it. If it is the horse stall bedding. I open it for two days before I use it the smell is strong for the first week or so.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (May 5, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> That is the horse stall bedding right?
> 
> Yes it safe we all use it. If it is the horse stall bedding. I open it for two days before I use it the smell is strong for the first week or so.



Yes it is horse stall bedding.


----------



## JimD (May 5, 2010)

Yep....it safe to use.

Here's a link to our library thread about wood pellet/crumble litters.
Scroll to the top and you'll see a compiled list of the litters/beddings that we've researched....Equine Pine is listed as safe to use.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15881&forum_id=1&jump_to=227039#p227039

TSC started carrying Equine Pine when the price of Woody Pet started to increase.


----------



## Jessyka (May 5, 2010)

I use Equine Fresh in the litter box. It's amazing, I'd never use anything else. So cheap too.


----------



## hln917 (May 6, 2010)

I was using Equine Fresh also after reading about it here. Love the price, then I got Equine Pine b/c TSC was out of the Freshand the buns would not go near the potty. Since my buns are very picky, I still have to leave a small layer of Cozy Fresh on top of the pellets otherwise they won't step on it.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 4, 2013)

Just got some Equine Fresh


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I use that too. It makes me smile. Instead of gag bc he is such a stinker! Hooray!


----------



## mochajoe (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't like the TSC brand either....TSC used to carry the Equine Pine which I LOVED!!!! I complain every time I go in Tractor Supply....hoping they will start carrying it again. I use Equine pelleted bedding from the grain store now....like it much better just not sure of the brand name. Will never use anything else!!!!


----------

